# Warum fasst man CPU,GPU & RAM nicht zusammen?



## badong (2. September 2009)

Guden 
ich hab mir grade überlegt, warum man nicht cpu, gpu und ram auf einem wafer zusammenfasst? so das man nur einen rieseigen chip am ende hat der alles insich vereint. somit müsste man doch mehr leistung haben oder? 
Warum ist alles getrennt ist das nur eine Preisfrage oder gibt es Handfeste Gründe dafür?

lg


----------



## Sash (2. September 2009)

vielleicht weils unterschiedliche anforderungen gibt und nicht jeder zuviel ausgeben will...


----------



## Icke&Er (2. September 2009)

Weils villt. auch nicht machbar ist!?


----------



## Malkav85 (2. September 2009)

Es wäre durchaus machbar und es könnte vielleicht auch diverse Modelle geben. 

Aber bedenkt mal die extreme Wärmeentwicklung bei einem großen Chip. Wie soll sowas gekühlt werden? Mit einer aufwendigen -und daher teuren- Wasserkühlung? Möchte das dann auch jemand ausgeben?


----------



## mr_sleeve (2. September 2009)

uff.. die einzelen Kühler der Wakü sind ja eig grade das teuere.. wenn man nur einen hätte bräuchte man halt nen stärkeren radi 

wasser bei -15 grad


----------



## Malkav85 (2. September 2009)

Na ja, bau mal nen 2 Kilo Kühler aufs Mainboard  Ich tippe mal auf eine Chipgröße von 5x5 cm, den Heatspreader meine ich. 

Und das will schon gekühlt werden. Ne Abwärme von mind. 250 Watt. Und mein D805 Intel hatte schon 101W Abwärme und wurde unter Luft gute 50°C im Idle warm


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (2. September 2009)

Einen solchen Chip zu fertigen wäre sehr teuer, da er eine große Fläche einnimmt. Wenn irgendwo auf dieser Fläche ein Fehler auftaucht, kannst du das ganze Ding in den Müll hauen oder als abgespeckte Variante verkaufen. Zumal man dann zum Aufrüsten quasi alles erneuern müsste.


----------



## bschicht86 (2. September 2009)

Zurzeit sind die Transistoren ja nur auf einer 2D-Ebene eingelasert.

Soweit ich weiss, will Intel mal daran forschen, 2 Schichten übereinander einzulasern, was die Chipgröße idealerweise halbiert, aber es gibt halt noch die Probleme mit der Abwärme, da man den Kühler ja
nur auf eine Seite platzieren kann...


----------



## D0M1N4T0R13 (2. September 2009)

Wenn bei nem pc nachm overclocking die CPU raucht, ersetzt man eben die CPU, und nicht die halbe Hardware.


----------



## Gast XXXX (2. September 2009)

Wie teuer das Ding den erst wäre. Das Thema OC und evtl. aufrüsten von Einzelkomponenten wär dann ja auch schon erledigt. Nee, Danke sowas nich.


----------



## HeNrY (2. September 2009)

Könnte mir da "hochkant" verbaute Chips vorstellen, die je auf der einen und anderen Seite einen Kühlkörper haben.


----------



## Herbboy (2. September 2009)

das wäre möglich, gibt es sicher auch schon zB bei GANZ kleinen tragbaren geräten, wo wenig leistung reicht, wie zB handys, dass die "CPU" gleichzeitig auch die grafik übernimmt, wobei selbst da an sich genug platz für nen mini-grafikchip und ein kleines RAMmodul is (wenn sogar 16GB auf ne micro-SD passen, dann gibt es sicher auch fingernagelgroße RAM-module mi ausreichend speicher)

aber wenn es möglich wäre, dann nur für eine art CPU mit "mindestgrafik+RAM". wenn man dann mehr speicher will oder ne stärkere grafikleistung, muss man eh wieder nachkaufen. und dann hätten die mainboards dann doch wieder auch RAMslots usw. - dann kann man es auch gleich lassen mit dem all-in-one-chip.

wenn man wirklich boards haben will, wo dann nur noch die CPU draufkommt, dann müßte man extra eine CPU mit der leistung X in zB 9 versch. varianten anbieten: wahlweise 1, 2 oder 4GB RAM und wahlweise grafikleistung A, B oder C. aber das wäre unabhängig von den produktionskosten einfach zu teuer, da müsste man auf verdacht von jeder sorte genug bauen, ohne zu wissen, ob die sich auch alle verkaufen, und dann sind user immer noch skeptisch, ob sie so nen PC nehmen sollen, weil sie keine erweiterungsmöglichkeit haben, außer die direkt die ganze CPU-kombi teuer zu ersetzen...  

dazu kommen auch die wärme und produktionsprobleme. es würde zwar gehen, aber es wäre einfach teurer, als wenn man das ganze dem PC-hersteller/user überläßt. und es gibt ja selbst bei mini-notebooks auch nicht so extreme platzprobleme, als dass man nen briefmarkengroßen grafikchip und nen 4x2cm großen RAM riegel nicht auch noch irgendwie unterbringen kann...


----------



## bschicht86 (2. September 2009)

HeNrY schrieb:


> Könnte mir da "hochkant" verbaute Chips vorstellen, die je auf der einen und anderen Seite einen Kühlkörper haben.



Ich glaub eher, da macht die Brüchigkeit des Si und die Möglichkeit, dass nur noch wenige Datenpfade angeklemmt werden können, einen Strich durch die Rechnung.

Intel hatte es sich so gedacht, Cachestufen nach unten, und die wärmelastigen Rechenwerke nach oben gen Kühler...


----------



## Malkav85 (2. September 2009)

CPU + Grafik gibts ja schon mit dem Larabee, aber selbst dort kommt Intel bestimmt schon an die Leistungsgrenze des im Moment technisch Machbaren.


----------



## Chucky1978 (2. September 2009)

CPU+max RAM wäre ne feine Sache.. aber ich glaube OC kann man evtl. dann in den dimensionen wie bisher vergessen..

CPU+GPU nein danke... bei jedem Spiel ne neue CPU+GPU.. das wäre nichts für mich..zumindest noch nicht...
Zudem würde es den Markt verkleinern... es würde dann vermutlich nur AMD/ATI oder Intel/NVIDIA geben allein wegen den Produktionskosten für viele versch. Modelle.... ich denke nicht das GraKa-Hersteller da mitmachen würden


----------



## msix38 (2. September 2009)

Ich würde sagen, weil es praktisch technisch nicht umsetzbar/realisierbar ist.


----------



## badong (3. September 2009)

Müsste nicht ein Leistungszuwachs  zu erwarten sein? Die Kommunikation zwischen den Bauteilen müsste doch viel schneller bzw auch mehr Daten transponierte können? 

Die Erweiterbarkeit und die Kosten wären wirklich gr0ße Nachteile. Für die Hersteller der anfallende fehlerhafte Ausschuss wäre bestimmt auch nicht zu verachten. 
Aber OCen müsste doch ganz Funktionieren und die Kühler werden doch sowieso immer größer .

Ok bei der jetzigen Fertigungsgrößen  ist das ganze noch uninteressant aber wenn Intel bis ~2020 auf die 4nm kommen will, sieht das ganze schon wieder anders aus.

lg


----------



## -NTB- (3. September 2009)

badong schrieb:


> Müsste nicht ein Leistungszuwachs  zu erwarten sein? Die Kommunikation zwischen den Bauteilen müsste doch viel schneller bzw auch mehr Daten transponierte können?
> 
> Die Erweiterbarkeit und die Kosten wären wirklich gr0ße Nachteile. Für die Hersteller der anfallende fehlerhafte Ausschuss wäre bestimmt auch nicht zu verachten.
> Aber OCen müsste doch ganz Funktionieren und die Kühler werden doch sowieso immer größer .
> ...




intel meinte auch damals mit dem p4 die 10ghz grenze zu knacken...und siehe, war unmöglich.....ich würde was die 4nm betrifft erstmal nen tee trinken...

wenn das hier vorgeschlagene günstiger wäre, weniger aufwendig, sowie einfacher zu realisieren wäre, würde es so ne kombi doch schon geben^^


----------



## Erzbaron (3. September 2009)

öhm Leute ... sowas gibts doch längst 

Das ganze Ding nennt sich *System on a Chip* ... ich empfehle folgenden Wiki Artikel:

System on a Chip ? Wikipedia


----------



## dombasi (3. September 2009)

Möglich ist das schon. Zwar nicht alles in einem "chip", aber so ähnlich auf alle Fälle. Ich bin mir nicht 100%ig sicher, aber ich glaube das beispielsweise der commodore solch ein System war. Man hatte eine Platine, auf denen sämtliche IC's nicht austauschbar aufgelötet war. Auch heute gibt es noch solche Systeme. Und genau solche Systeme haben dafür gesorgt, dass heutzutage fast jeder Haushalt einen PC besitzt. Stell dir mal vor du müsstest bei jeder kleinen Änderung von deinem System, CPU, GPU, RAM, etc. neu kaufen. Wäre ne teure Angelegenheit.

Aber alles in einen Microchip zu pressen. Hm.. Ist in der Forschung, aber noch Zukunftsmusik. Sowas nennt sich 3D-Chiparchitektur und dient, wie du schon geschrieben hast, zu leistungsverbesserung, indem den Datenaustausch so erhöhen "kann". Aber genaueres findest du auf der IBM Website.


----------



## dombasi (3. September 2009)

Erzbaron schrieb:


> öhm Leute ... sowas gibts doch längst
> 
> Das ganze Ding nennt sich *System on a Chip* ... ich empfehle folgenden Wiki Artikel:
> 
> System on a Chip ? Wikipedia



Stimmt... Aber die Frage war nicht ob es ein Board mit CPU,GPU & RAM gibt. 
Sondern einen einzigen futzeligen, schmierigen kleinen Microchip. 

Sehr hilfreich ! Wikipedia

Es sei denn der Fred-Ersteller redet über kleine Mini Systeme, wie PDA, Handy, Tamagotschi oder wie die dinger heißen. Aber eine System auf einen Chip zu hauen, was an die Leistungsfähigkeit eines moderenen PC's kommt halt schlicht weg noch für Zukunftsmusik.


----------

